# R6 locks up at first, won't show images, 'burps' before shooting normal again.



## CanonOregon (Nov 13, 2020)

Hoping it's as simple as the card I'm using but since it does resolve itself as time goes by, maybe not. 
The first images I take with a brand new R6 won't show- a screen pops up saying can't play that still image, then it 'burps' before shooting normally. It's happened a few times and after shooting for a while it seems to be fine but this is a BRAND NEW camera- and I've owned Canon digitals for some 18 years, never had this before. Any ideas? Using Lexar Pro SDXC V60 II V3 cards rated at 250mb/s, 1667x.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 13, 2020)

CanonOregon said:


> Hoping it's as simple as the card I'm using but since it does resolve itself as time goes by, maybe not.
> The first images I take with a brand new R6 won't show- a screen pops up saying can't play that still image, then it 'burps' before shooting normally. It's happened a few times and after shooting for a while it seems to be fine but this is a BRAND NEW camera- and I've owned Canon digitals for some 18 years, never had this before. Any ideas? Using Lexar Pro SDXC V60 II V3 cards rated at 250mb/s, 1667x.


I'm still using SanDisk Extreme Pro UHS I 170mb/s. The R6 loves them, but I'm only doing stills. No problems after a couple weeks now, including an intense three hour session of rapid fire individual shots, plus a bunch of hasty group shots. No burps. No hiccoughs. Smooth. About 1200 shots total. (I do my share of chimping, no issues.)

Funny, just TODAY I was looking at those Lexars, wondering why the price was so low. Thought about ProGrade instead for a few dollars more, but haven't pulled the trigger because my older UHS I SanDisks are doing so well. I need to try them with video, then decide what's next.

Hope you solve it simply!


----------



## CanonOregon (Nov 14, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'm still using SanDisk Extreme Pro UHS I 170mb/s. The R6 loves them, but I'm only doing stills. No problems after a couple weeks now, including an intense three hour session of rapid fire individual shots, plus a bunch of hasty group shots. No burps. No hiccoughs. Smooth. About 1200 shots total. (I do my share of chimping, no issues.)
> 
> Funny, just TODAY I was looking at those Lexars, wondering why the price was so low. Thought about ProGrade instead for a few dollars more, but haven't pulled the trigger because my older UHS I SanDisks are doing so well. I need to try them with video, then decide what's next.
> 
> Hope you solve it simply!


Yeah, it's just on stills so I'd think they'd do fine, I have a SanDisk just like that, will try it too.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Nov 14, 2020)

I cannot speak from experience but i do recall hearing a few stories about Lexar cards being problematinc whilst i have never heard of Sandisc cards having the same comparability issues. I hope that is all it is and a new card fixes the issues for you


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 14, 2020)

Well, I didn't mean to start putting down Lexar. I've used the UHS 1 version in both my 80D and R a lot with zero issues. And I used Lexar CF cards in my 5DIII and 5DIV with no issues ever.

But we have been reading here and there about the R5 and R6 being more particular about cards generally.

The only cards I've used so far in the R6 are SanDisk, and, fortunately, not a single issue.


----------

